# Hello!!



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi there! welcome to the forum . When you get your new horse you'll have to post pictures. HAve fun posting!


----------



## GaEquineLover (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome! Glad you're with us.


----------



## sparkm2002 (Nov 24, 2009)

*pics of the new baby*

here are some pics of our new baby gypsy. he is 6 months old.












​


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice pics. Are they Gypsy Vanner?


----------



## sparkm2002 (Nov 24, 2009)

yes they are! this has been a big dream for me for a long time. the one i am hugging is mine. his name is illusion.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi there!!
Welcome 

Your babies are STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## sparkm2002 (Nov 24, 2009)

thank you very much!! he is very handsome. i can't wait to breed him and see what his babies look like lol.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Your keeping him a stud?

What are his bloodlines like?


----------



## sparkm2002 (Nov 24, 2009)

yes we are keeping him a stud. he is a grandson to the famous Lion King who was the heaviest feathered gypsy on the planet and is now deceased, making his offspring very sought after. illusion should have lots of hair and feathering and will hopefully pass that on to his children.


----------



## sparkm2002 (Nov 24, 2009)

check out my website at Living Skies Gypsy And Miniature Horses - Home


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm keeping my colt a stud also..
He is the last Paint with Jesse James on his papers in Ohio that is able to breed. He also has King, Tardy Too, and a few other. He is also very sweet natured, and good barrel racing, cow working, and just all around blood, hehe..

But, I won't breed him unless he tests negative for Lethal White.
I will only breed him maybe once a year, or unless their is already plans made for the foal. So, it isn't just bred to be a yard ornament, or something of that sort. I want Hotrod's foals to have good lives.

That is very neat about your colt. His sire is gorgeous


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry, I double posted, but I mean he has good all around bloodlines in him. Hehe..


----------



## sparkm2002 (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah, he has some real gorgeous family members. there are no gypsy breeders in my area so it will be interesting to see the interest in my community. we had him imported in from california so i will also be looking for good homes for the babies. we are breeding our QH mare and our paint mare with gypsy stallions this spring, so we will have half gypsies available next spring... i can't wait.


----------

